# VTC 5 Dark Spot



## Yiannaki

So I had just pulled one of the VTC 5's I was using all day off of charge and came across this dark spot on it.

Has anyone experienced this before? Battery behaved normally all day and charged fully to 4.2v.


----------



## BumbleBee

It almost looks like some moisture getting cozy under the wrapping, could some juice have gotten in there? Worst case the battery could be leaking its fluids. Or it could just be some innocent staining on the plastic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Nothing to worry about, the juice gets under the wrap. All of mine look that way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I get it too. It's juice leaking. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@BumbleBee @Alex @Rob Fisher 

Thank you for the response kind sirs! It is greatly appreciated 

The three of you have put my mind at ease. I got all sad, thinking I would be tossing it away. Lol.


----------



## baksteen8168

Yiannaki said:


> @BumbleBee @Alex @Rob Fisher
> 
> Thank you for the response kind sirs! It is greatly appreciated
> 
> The three of you have put my mind at ease. I got all sad, thinking I would be tossing it away. Lol.



No no,  They are all wrong. Send it to me and I will "dispose" of it for you...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

I've got the same on one or two of mine, Nothing wrong with the battery. Moisture and juice gets under the wrapping when the wrap gets a bit loose from heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I get it too. It's juice leaking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Rob, you must still be getting reception off the coast of Moz?
Mighty impressive !
Hope you enjoying the cruise and the vape is going well


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> So I had just pulled one of the VTC 5's I was using all day off of charge and came across this dark spot on it.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this before? Battery behaved normally all day and charged fully to 4.2v.



 Fake Wrapper

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> So I had just pulled one of the VTC 5's I was using all day off of charge and came across this dark spot on it.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this before? Battery behaved normally all day and charged fully to 4.2v.



Wow, @Yiannaki 
I hear that you and others are having this and its all still working - but that is a bummer

For the record, I have none such spots on my Efest batteries. Been using them for a few months now. Maybe the covering on the Efests is better? I don't have the VTC batts despite wanting to try them for a while.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Wow, @Yiannaki
> I hear that you and others are having this and its all still working - but that is a bummer
> 
> For the record, I have none such spots on my Efest batteries. Been using them for a few months now. Maybe the covering on the Efests is better? I don't have the VTC batts despite wanting to try them for a while.



I think the EFEST wrapping is better @Silver. It feels almost 'thicker' and its glossy finish could also be the reason that it does not occur.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VandaL

Efest better wrapping, sony better battery. Xtar best of both worlds like Albany bread but its 1mm taller then both those flat tops


----------



## Silver

VandaL said:


> Efest better wrapping, sony better battery. Xtar best of both worlds like Albany bread but its 1mm taller then both those flat tops



Thanks. Do you have a measurement of the Xtar? Is it flat or button?

For those that have Reos, the Reo doesnt like a battery that is too tall, because the hot spring gets too compressed limiting or eliminating its built in safety ability


----------



## VandaL

Silver said:


> Thanks. Do you have a measurement of the Xtar? Is it flat or button?
> 
> For those that have Reos, the Reo doesnt like a battery that is too tall, because the hot spring gets too compressed limiting or eliminating its built in safety ability


It has identicle readings of a VTC4 because it is an authentic Sony VTC4 that has been rewrapped and branded by Xtar, I can't recall the site I saw the graph on but every test showed it to perform the same as a VTC4. I've used that in my IPV and a couple times in my mechs, they hit just as hard as my sonys. I use them as backups though since I have 9 VTC5's expecting 8 more soon


----------



## Silver

VandaL said:


> t has identicle readings



Im talking about the dimensions. You said it was 1mm taller.


----------



## VandaL

Don't have the measurements, It's a flat top. but this should help


----------



## Silver

Thanks @VandaL

It will probably work okay in the Reo just judging from that pic

But what I do know is that my Efests are a little bit longer than the AW that the Reo was designed for but not too much of a problem. That Xtar, being a little taller than the Efest may just compress the spring a bit too much. Will probably still work fine though.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, you must still be getting reception off the coast of Moz?
> Mighty impressive !
> Hope you enjoying the cruise and the vape is going well



I am indeed. So nice to cruise the forums. Not so cool to type replies on the iPhone 4. But great to be in touch. At least I will get the bigger iPhone when I get back. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------

